# Colby Classic Feb 4,5 2011 - 4th annual Breast Cancer shoot



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Colby Classic Feb 4th , 5th - 4th annual Breast Cancer shoot


Proceeds to CIBC 
Run For the Cure
Lets all help cure breast cancer

Shooting Lines:
Friday night Feb 4th, anytime after 6 pm open line
Saturday Feb 5th, 

1st line shooting starts at 9:45 AM
2nd line shooting starts at 12:15 PM
Minimum Donation 20$

Register early, we filled up very quickly last year!!


Format:
60 Arrows Vegas style 3 spot counting X's as 11's
X - Challenge - Corporate Sponsors for every X you hit

Shoot off 2:30 
1st round : top 16 Women
2nd round : top 16 Men

!!_ DO NOT PM_ !!!:thumbs_do:

email : *[email protected]* :thumbs_up

Gilles

I'll do my best to update the list


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

As of today I have the following

Friday
Angus M


9:45

1	Matt Tyhurst
2	Melissa M
3	Louigi M
4	Crag Vorn1
5	Crag Vorn2
6	Crag Vorn3
7	Crag Vorn4
8	Crag Vorn5


12:15
1	Sean R
2	Wendy S
3	Kelly C
4	April W
5	Sean Mck
6	Fionna M
7	Usa-1
8	Usa-2
9	Usa-3
10	Bigf-1
11	Bigf-2
12	Bigf-3
13	Crispin
14	Allana
15	Brian O-1
16	Brian O-1
17	Brian O-1
18	Nigel
19	Belly-lou
20	Dietmar
21	Camilla
22	Stan S
23	Dave Maich
24	Peter R
25 Matt Tu


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Saweeet!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's gonna be another great shoot!! I can't wait.....


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Ttt for a great cause!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I emailed before it was even posted on website. Name not on list and now I see it is full! hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Gilles I PMed you back last week for the 12:15 Saturday line? You didn't mention the e-mail colby thing. Am I S.O.L. now?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I guess I need to call B.S. on you Cath8r. Gilles first post said that he did not want any PM's (you can read it if you don't believe me)

I think you are just scared to face me


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I think I have this straight..

Friday
Angus M
Allana M
Rea S


9:45

1	Matt Tyhurst
2	Melissa M
3	Louigi M
4	Crag Vorn1
5	Crag Vorn2
6	Crag Vorn3
7	Crag Vorn4
8	Crag Vorn5
9 Kevin W
10 Wil J
11 Bun L
12 Philippe
13 Mike W
14 Kim W

12:15
1	Sean R
2	Wendy S
3	Kelly C
4	April W
5	Sean Mck
6	Fionna M
7	Usa-1
8	Usa-2
9	Usa-3
10	Jeff H
11	Chris Perkins
12	Chuck C
13	Crispin
14	Kate R
15	Brian O-1
16	Brian O-2
17	Peter R
18	Nigel
19	Belly-lou
20	Dietmar
21	Camilla
22	Stan S
23	Dave Maich
24 Robert C	
25 Matt Tu
26 Robby N
27 Rich R
28 Norm N
29 Andy C


email : [email protected]

Let get the AM line going.. lots of spots Friday night

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The website says "THE SHOOT IS NOW FULL!!!" Better get that corrected or you'll lose a lot of people who thought they have missed out.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

web site, got it!.. copy and paste error..

lets fill up the am line!..


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not on friday night?


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for email my friend. Look forward to the shoot.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matty shoots one 296 at Sean's place and now the smack-talk rabbit crawled out of a hat. 
We know how these things always end Matty.......

Glad I got in. Thanks Gilles!

How many times is Craig Voorn going to shoot on the AM line? Or, Is there really 5 Craigs?
I know the kid can shoot, but....?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Craig has "friends" that are coming. So he reserved spots for them. Gilles doesn't know their names yet. If Matty was a real friend of yours he would have reserved a spot for you.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope I'm the Robert C. on the PM line. 

Anyhow Priester.......

?: Whats better than beating Matt Tyhurst?

A: Not being shooting the same line as him! 

Way i see it, I'll win 2 times that day!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Friday
Angus M
Rea S
Shakyshot
Troy A
Paul H
Samantha C
Dan M

9:45

1	Matt Tyhurst
2	Melissa M
3	Louigi M
4	Crag Vorn1
5	Crag Vorn2
6	Crag Vorn3
7	Crag Vorn4
8	Crag Vorn5
9 Kevin W
10 Wil J
11 Bun L
12 Philippe
13 Mike W
14 Kim W
15 Crispin
16	Alana M
17	Charles F

12:15
1	Sean R
2	Wendy S
3	Kelly C
4	April W
5	Sean Mck
6	Fionna M
7	Usa-1
8	Usa-2
9	Usa-3
10	Jeff H
11	Chris Perkins
12	Chuck C
13	Crispin
14	Kate R
15	Brian O-1
16	Brian O-2
17	Peter R
18	Nigel
19	Belly-lou
20	Dietmar
21	Camilla
22	Stan S
23	Dave Maich
24 Rob C	
25 Matt Tu
26 Robby N
27 Rich R
28 Norm N
29 Andy C
30 Ashley G
31	Gun Girl
32 Aaron


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Gilles - can I get in on this?!? Where do you still have spots left?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Has everyone forgoten about this shoot?
Wheres all the smack talk?The insults?the Fun?
I hope everyone is still going to at this one!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

We need someone with really long hair.....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm there Stash you bring cash and clippers cause its comin OFF!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

It will be my first so I can't commit to any smack talk until I lay a beating on some of you or get to know the way you guys work. Judging by the field champs last August this could be tough. This could take a while...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

As long as you like having a good time X-hunta, you'll get along just fine.Not many of us from Colby are to serious


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Going to be a packed house.. I'm overbooked by 1 in the PM and only 7 spots left in the AM.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

?: Whats better than beating Matt Tyhurst?

Being better looking then Matty and knowing it


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Is Matty even going this year? He may pull an excuse not to make it just like the fields this summer.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry I can't make it this year guys. I signed up for a seminar back in September for the same weekend. If you haven't shot this event before and are thinking about it... do yourself a favour and try to grab the last few spots. One of the best shoots of the year by far! Take care everyone

Andrew


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You could shoot ahead Andrew!
Gilles may be nice and let you

Shawn


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking forward to it. kicken myself for not buying a pink arrow for my collection last year. Goal this year is to keep every arrow on the middle three rings and I will go home happy. See how much I improved over the coarse of a year. Stay focused this year, talk before and after shoot! LOL


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Big F said:


> Sorry I can't make it this year guys. I signed up for a seminar back in September for the same weekend. If you haven't shot this event before and are thinking about it... do yourself a favour and try to grab the last few spots. One of the best shoots of the year by far! Take care everyone
> 
> Andrew


Thank you for the endorsement Andrew. We will miss you but it will go on. It won't be the same without you shooting the highest X count and raising the most money in the qualifier round.


----------



## fingerzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

Gilles;

I would like to shoot on the Friday night.... (Or Wednesday if Friday gets too full)
Count me in for a dime an x again....

Thanks,
Andrew..


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like Tyhurst and Trillus in the shootoff this year since Andrew can't make it.....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wondering if there is room on the Friday line? I might be able to make it down for the shoot and would love to shoot beside some of these fine archers!

I emailed Colby but have not recieved a response yet.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

friday is an open line after 6pm

Shawn


----------

